# Weekly Competition 2021-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F' R U' R F' U R' U2 R2
*2. *R' U' F R U' R' U' R2 F' U R'
*3. *R' U2 F R' U2 F' U F R U' R
*4. *U R U' F' R' U' R' U2 F U2 R
*5. *U2 R' F2 R' U R U2 R U' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R' D F B' U F B2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 D2 B'
*2. *U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R' U B' U' R' B2 F2 D2 R F2
*3. *D' L' B' U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R' U2 R D L' B R'
*4. *D' B R2 U B D' F' R B2 R2 U R2 U R2 B2 D B2 F D'
*5. *R2 F' B U' F L' U R U2 F B' U2 B' U2 D2 R F2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L D2 U B' F' L' B L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 L B Uw2 Fw2 D' R2 B2 Rw2 L Fw2 D R' U' L2 Fw L' F' U B2 U Fw D Rw D' Rw2 Uw2 F
*2. *R F' L B' F D L' B2 D' L2 B D2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 B' F2 Fw2 Rw2 U' F' Uw2 D2 R2 U' F' Uw2 D' F D' Rw Fw2 R U2 B' F Uw' B2 L Uw B2 Uw'
*3. *U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 R U2 B2 R' B L' U' R D2 B D' Uw2 L' U' Fw2 L' D Rw2 U R B2 U' Fw F L2 F D L' Rw B Uw' U' Fw' R' B D
*4. *R' B2 R2 U' D2 B2 D' L2 U D F2 R2 B' D' L' F' R2 U' R' B Uw2 Fw2 D F' B2 U2 F' Uw2 U' B Rw2 U2 Rw U L Uw2 Rw' L2 F2 R2 Fw' U2 Rw D'
*5. *F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U R' F L B' D B R F' D' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 D' L D2 L2 F2 L Uw2 L2 Uw2 Fw R D' U' Fw F L' Rw D2 Rw Uw' F' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' R' Bw' Fw' Dw' B' Fw' Uw' L2 U' Dw' B' Rw' L2 D' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw' Bw' D' L U2 F' D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw R2 Fw' L' D' U Lw2 U' D' Dw Lw' U' L' F B' D Lw Dw2 Bw Fw D2 B2 F' Dw U2 Uw Fw2 D Dw2 F
*2. *Uw2 F2 U' L2 F Rw' Lw' D2 F2 Fw2 Uw' L B2 Dw2 R B2 Lw2 L' U R Fw2 Uw F2 Lw F' R2 Bw F Fw Dw2 F2 U F' L Dw D' L B' Lw' L' B Uw Bw' Lw Fw' Dw' L' U2 F2 R2 Dw U' Rw' B2 F2 R Dw' Uw Bw U
*3. *Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 L2 Uw' D L2 U2 F' Dw2 L' Fw Rw' D2 Bw2 Dw' F Uw U2 L Uw R2 Bw R F' Dw' B' R Fw' Uw' R2 Dw L' Bw2 B' R2 B2 D B2 Uw2 D2 Bw Lw2 Dw U' R L2 B' R' Lw2 Fw' D' Dw' Bw Fw
*4. *D' Uw' Lw B' D' Uw2 Rw' U Uw2 R Rw2 F2 D L' B Rw' Fw2 R Uw B' L R Bw' F Lw Rw2 Fw2 Lw' F' B2 R' Fw2 D' R' Lw2 L Fw2 Bw' Dw2 U2 B2 F U2 F' Lw Rw' L' U2 F2 U' B' Fw Dw' Rw F U2 Dw2 Uw' Lw L2
*5. *Bw' B Dw2 Fw' U' F Dw' Fw' F L2 Bw2 Lw Uw U' D' Bw Dw' D R2 Lw' Uw2 D Dw' R2 Rw D' Lw R Uw2 F' Lw2 Fw Rw' F Uw Lw2 R Dw2 Rw Fw B' Dw2 R2 L Dw U2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw Rw U' B U Lw' Fw2 U' R2 L' Uw Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Uw' Rw' D' Fw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw B D2 L2 B F' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Fw R2 Fw' 3Rw' Dw2 L2 3Uw2 Dw R L2 3Fw2 Lw2 R 3Fw Bw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw Rw2 Lw2 R Fw' 3Rw2 L2 R2 3Fw 3Rw B L Uw R 3Uw2 Lw L' Dw2 R D U2 Uw 3Uw2 Rw B' Fw2 3Fw' Lw B' Dw2 U D2 Lw2 Fw' Bw U2 3Uw R2 3Uw' F 3Fw' Fw2 U B Lw' Dw R2
*2. *Fw U' Dw' L2 Lw Rw Uw' F2 R' L' Rw' Bw2 3Uw R Fw R Bw F2 Uw Fw U' B Lw2 Fw 3Uw F' Uw R' U' Dw F R' B' L' 3Fw R' D 3Fw 3Uw Uw' U' Lw2 L2 3Uw' 3Fw D U' Uw Dw R' 3Uw' R Uw2 Dw2 D' R2 3Uw D Lw 3Fw Fw' F' D L2 3Uw R Uw F U2 3Rw' D2 3Rw Rw Bw2 F' R Uw2 B' F D2
*3. *Bw2 Lw Dw Rw' D2 Dw Rw' U2 Dw 3Rw F D2 Dw' B' Rw' Uw R 3Uw2 R' L2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' Bw Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R B2 3Rw D 3Rw' Rw' L D2 Dw' 3Fw' B' Lw2 3Rw B2 3Uw2 Dw R D L' Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw L2 Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 U' Dw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw 3Uw' D2 L' Rw2 Lw Dw L2 Lw2 F' D2 Dw' R Lw 3Uw U2 B2 3Fw Uw2 R2
*4. *3Fw' F 3Uw' R' F D' Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw L 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw 3Fw2 Rw Lw2 3Uw2 F' D2 3Rw B' 3Fw' Fw Uw' Fw Lw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Uw' Rw2 Uw L R2 3Uw2 Dw F' Fw R Dw 3Uw2 L F B' 3Rw2 Lw' B 3Uw2 U2 Uw' D2 3Fw' D2 Dw2 Bw F2 R' Fw' 3Uw' Rw Lw' Fw' L' 3Uw' R2 U' 3Uw
*5. *Dw' 3Fw U2 D L' Lw D' 3Uw' B2 U Lw2 L' Bw' U2 R2 Bw U2 Uw 3Rw' L Dw B2 Lw2 Dw2 3Fw2 R D R' F 3Uw B' Rw Fw F U 3Uw' B2 D' U 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw R Fw2 B Lw' F2 Bw2 U' Uw 3Rw2 F B' U' 3Fw' Fw2 B L Rw D R2 U2 Lw B2 R2 Fw2 F' R' 3Uw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 B2 3Fw F' Lw' Dw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw L 3Bw2 D' F2 3Lw' Lw2 Rw F Fw2 3Dw' L2 F2 Fw2 L2 3Rw' Dw U' 3Lw' Uw' Dw 3Bw' 3Fw U 3Rw Bw' B' 3Lw2 Uw2 U' R2 Fw' 3Uw' U' 3Bw2 L Uw Lw F' Lw2 U R L U' F2 3Fw2 Bw2 D' Lw2 Fw U' B2 Uw Fw R2 B2 Dw' R Fw' Lw Dw' Uw2 Lw2 3Dw R2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Dw 3Bw Uw U Bw' Lw' 3Lw B 3Dw2 3Uw' B' 3Fw2 U 3Lw' L2 Fw' Bw Uw2 Rw D' Fw2 3Fw F' D' Bw2 3Fw2 D' Uw' 3Dw Fw
*2. *U 3Lw2 F Rw' U2 3Dw' 3Lw' D' 3Dw2 Dw' R2 3Bw2 B' 3Dw B Rw' Uw Bw2 B R' 3Dw' Lw Rw Bw2 Rw2 3Fw' D 3Bw' 3Lw 3Dw 3Fw2 3Dw' Fw2 U' B2 U Uw2 Rw Uw Dw F 3Uw2 3Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' R Uw Bw' F2 R2 U2 Dw 3Bw' 3Fw 3Uw Bw R 3Fw2 3Lw2 B 3Lw' 3Uw 3Bw' B D' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Lw' Dw' D2 3Bw Fw Lw 3Fw' 3Bw Rw' F' Lw 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' 3Fw2 F2 3Bw2 D' Rw Bw' 3Rw2 L' 3Uw' Uw' D2 3Dw' 3Bw2 F
*3. *3Dw2 3Lw' R2 Lw Rw 3Fw2 3Dw' L' 3Fw' F 3Bw2 U2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw' R2 Bw' Rw' 3Bw' R Rw2 3Bw2 Lw R2 Dw R2 U Uw2 L' Bw2 Rw 3Lw L' F Rw2 Bw' 3Bw D2 U2 3Bw2 Uw Dw' U' 3Lw' Uw Dw2 3Bw' L 3Fw' U 3Lw' R' Uw' Fw 3Bw Bw' L' R' Rw' 3Dw R2 3Lw Bw' 3Fw' D 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw Uw' D' 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw 3Bw 3Fw 3Uw' Fw L' R B Lw2 Fw' L' Bw 3Rw F 3Rw2 3Fw 3Uw' F D' 3Lw' Lw Uw' Bw' F Fw' Dw' Uw
*4. *3Bw' Fw B2 Uw U 3Rw R2 Fw U' R2 3Bw' F B2 3Uw2 Lw2 L Uw' Dw' Fw2 R 3Uw Fw' 3Dw' Rw' F R' 3Dw 3Uw2 D' Dw2 R F' 3Rw2 F D' 3Lw2 3Bw2 B2 Lw' Dw' 3Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' Dw 3Fw' Uw F2 Lw Rw' 3Lw2 F' D B' 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw' F2 Dw 3Fw 3Lw B2 3Bw' F2 Rw 3Bw2 3Dw 3Uw B2 U2 Uw 3Fw' 3Lw' B' Lw 3Fw2 L F2 3Dw2 R' Fw' R' B D 3Dw 3Lw' D2 Uw2 B' 3Fw2 F 3Uw' U F' 3Fw' Fw' 3Dw' Lw Dw' 3Dw2
*5. *3Fw2 3Lw L Uw2 U Rw' 3Uw' R' B2 U' F' 3Uw Uw' Rw 3Uw' Uw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 Bw' R2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 D 3Fw' Fw' D 3Dw2 Fw' D2 B2 3Uw2 L' Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 R F Dw2 R Lw Fw 3Bw' U F Rw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 Lw Fw F2 3Bw Bw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw' R 3Dw' F Uw' R' U2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' 3Lw R 3Bw F B' 3Dw Dw2 R' 3Lw' D 3Bw Fw' R2 D2 3Lw2 Fw F Dw2 3Bw' D Rw2 3Uw' Dw2 D' Bw' Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' Rw Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F R U' R' F U' R U' F' R2
*2. *R2 U' R2 F U' R U' R' F' R U
*3. *R' U R U2 R2 U F R2 U' R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R B L B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 U F L D F' L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D2 B' R F R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 L U2 D2 L' U2 B2 U' R' Uw2
*3. *L F' U R' F' D2 B R F' D R' B2 R L2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F U2 R' F U R F' R B U2 B2 U2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 Fw2 L D2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R F2 L' U' D Fw' R' Uw2 B' R2 U2 Rw B2 Uw' U2 L' R'
*2. *B R' D' R' B L' F' U F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R' F Rw2 U' R' Fw2 D' L Uw2 B2 U' L2 R Fw' F' B L R Fw' Uw' B2 Rw' Uw2 D' R' Fw' F' y'
*3. *L2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' L' U L' B2 D2 L' D2 R' F L' Uw2 Rw2 D L B2 D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 L D L2 B' R2 Fw F' Uw Fw F' U2 B' Rw2 D2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' L2 Uw F2 Fw2 Rw B2 L2 B2 Uw L2 Bw2 R' U' Dw2 L2 Uw' Lw Fw' D' R' F2 U R U' Uw' R Bw F' Fw Lw U L2 F' Rw L' Fw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 D2 F2 Rw D2 Bw B2 F' U F' Lw F2 Uw' Fw F' B' Dw' B Fw' Rw' Fw 3Rw 3Uw2
*2. *B2 Rw' F' R F' B2 D' F2 L' U Lw2 D Bw' Dw R2 U F Rw R' L Dw2 F' Fw2 Lw2 U' Uw L Bw F2 U' R2 Lw2 Uw Bw' R' F Uw F' U' Lw2 Rw2 B' L2 Uw2 U2 R' Lw' Uw B Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' Dw L' 3Uw2
*3. *Rw' D Dw' Fw2 L2 Bw R2 L' Fw R2 Uw2 L' D Lw L2 D R Bw2 Rw2 Dw' L' R2 Lw U' Lw' Fw2 Uw' Dw' D' Rw' Lw' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 L Rw F2 U' Bw R2 L F2 Bw' Rw' L F2 Dw Rw Dw' Bw' D' U Fw D2 Bw' Dw2 L Bw' L' 3Rw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 Bw U' 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw B Uw2 Rw' U R U' Fw Uw' B Rw' Dw' Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 B' Bw' Lw D' Uw2 Dw B U2 Uw' Bw L2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 Fw Bw2 B' L' F' 3Rw B 3Uw' Lw 3Rw Dw' 3Rw' R' U2 3Rw U D Fw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 B 3Rw F2 Fw 3Rw' Dw Uw2 D' L2 D Fw Bw' 3Uw' D2 Fw2 B F' L 3Rw' Uw2 U z'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Bw' Dw2 Uw' B Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Lw Fw F2 U 3Rw Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 B D' R' Bw' D' 3Uw2 3Dw' Uw2 Dw2 B' 3Dw' 3Fw' U Fw Lw 3Fw Rw Bw' 3Rw 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Dw2 R 3Rw2 3Dw Dw B 3Rw' L 3Bw F' Bw Fw2 Rw' R' 3Lw 3Uw 3Rw' B 3Dw 3Bw' Dw' 3Rw2 U 3Lw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 3Bw Uw2 Dw' 3Lw2 D B' 3Lw 3Rw2 F2 3Lw D' U' Rw 3Uw Rw' Uw' L2 3Fw Rw' U' Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 D2 3Lw2 D2 3Fw2 F2 B2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' 3Lw' Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 B R' B L F2 U R F L' F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *R' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 B D2 B' F2 D U2 F' U R2 U' B2 Rw
*3. *L2 R2 B2 D R2 D U2 L B R' D L2 R' D L2 B' F U R'
*4. *B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' R F' R2 B D' B U L R B' U' R2 Uw2
*5. *B' U' B2 U2 D2 R F' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 D B2 R' F' L D2 Fw Uw'
*6. *L F U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F D F Rw
*7. *U2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 F' R B U F' R' Uw
*8. *R F2 D' L B2 F2 L F2 L D2 R' F D' L U F' R' D R' Uw2
*9. *F2 R B D R2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' F L2 B' L R U Rw' Uw2
*10. *R2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 F' U L B F2 U' R F' D2 Rw2
*11. *B L' B2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' F' L B R D2 R F' D Rw Uw
*12. *D L D B2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U' L' D L' R' U2 R F' U B Rw2 Uw
*13. *B' L2 B2 R F U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L' F U2 L U2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *D2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 F' L' R2 F' D2 F D F R' F L2 Fw Uw'
*15. *R' B L' D2 R B2 R D2 L' R2 F2 D' R B2 F D B' U2 B2 Rw'
*16. *B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U' L F' U F2 R2 B' F R' B' F D2 U2 Fw Uw2
*17. *D2 B R2 B R2 B L2 B' L2 R' D' L2 B2 L' B2 R2 U L' F' Rw Uw'
*18. *B L D2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B D' U2 R' D L2 U' Rw' Uw2
*19. *R2 U' L D B R2 B2 U' B2 R' L2 F R2 L2 B L2 D2 F U'
*20. *F' R2 B D2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' F' R' U B' R2 B2 F' R D2 Rw2 Uw'
*21. *U R L2 F' U2 D2 R D' F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 L' U' R' Uw2
*22. *U L2 F' D2 R2 F2 L D2 B' U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F2 D R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*23. *B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 L D F U F' U2 B' R B' L2 F Uw
*24. *F' R2 F' L2 B R2 F R2 B R F2 L2 U F' R' F2 R F2 Rw Uw
*25. *U B R B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R U' R2 F' U2 L U Rw' Uw2
*26. *L D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 R U2 D R' F' D F2 U2 B' L2 D2 L' U Rw'
*27. *U F2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D L' U' R' F' L' F D B2 F' Rw2
*28. *F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R B' L R F2 U2 L2 R D U' Fw Uw
*29. *D L B' R2 U' R' B2 L' D2 L F D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U Fw Uw'
*30. *R' D' L D2 B2 D F' R' F2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 D F' D Fw
*31. *D L U B U F D' L U2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 B U2 B' Rw'
*32. *D' L' U F2 R U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 B D2 U2 L R2 B' D L2 Fw' Uw'
*33. *U2 R' B L' D B' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L B2 R' B2 U2 B' L Fw' Uw'
*34. *B' F2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B' D2 F' R D L' U' B' F2 R D' Fw' Uw2
*35. *F' R F2 U R2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 D L' F L' D' R' F2 Rw Uw
*36. *U L2 F L2 D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 D F L' B D B' L2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *L2 U R2 U B2 D B2 U B D B2 R F R2 B2 U' B F2 L' Fw Uw
*38. *U' D R F' U' F' U B U2 B2 U2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L F' L2 Fw' Uw
*39. *B2 U2 R U' F D F2 R' U B U2 F2 R2 F2 R U' Fw' Uw'
*40. *B' R2 U' L2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' U2 L' D2 F' U R2 B' U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*41. *L' D2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 B R2 B U' B' L2 F2 R F2 R F
*42. *B2 R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 R' U2 B R' B' U B F L' F2 R Uw
*43. *F D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L U2 B U' B F2 D' B2 D B D2 Fw' Uw
*44. *B L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 R B' F2 D' R' B D2 B2 Rw Uw2
*45. *U B R2 F R' U' B' F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D Rw'
*46. *D2 F' U' F2 L' U2 R' B2 R U2 L F D' U' F' D2 L R U Rw2 Uw2
*47. *F' R D L2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 F U2 R' U B2 F' U' B' R' D Rw2 Uw
*48. *F D' R2 B2 R B D2 R B R B L2 F B D2 L2 F2 D' Rw Uw
*49. *F' R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 U' R2 D L' D B' L2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*50. *R2 B' U2 L U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B' U R' D2 B R' D' Rw2 Uw2
*51. *D' R2 L D B U B D F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 L' F Rw2 Uw'
*52. *R D2 R F' D R2 F D' F' R U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F2 B' L2 F' Rw' Uw
*53. *D' F' L B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R F2 L B D' B L2 U F L U2 Fw' Uw'
*54. *F L2 R2 B D2 B2 F' L' D' F2 D' B' L B F' U' B' U' Fw' Uw2
*55. *R' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L F2 R' B R B' U' B' F R2 U Fw Uw
*56. *R' F R' D' L F' R U' R' F U2 F2 B' U2 F R2 F' D2 R Uw'
*57. *U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L U' B R2 B2 D' F2 U' R D2 B L2 Uw
*58. *R U' R2 F' U2 L D' L' F2 U2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 Rw2
*59. *U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L' D2 B U L2 R' U2 B2 R' F' U
*60. *F2 R D' F U F D2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*61. *D' B R L2 F R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 B F' L' D U F2 U' F' R Fw'
*62. *D' R2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' R U' F R' B F L' U R' B R' B' Rw' Uw
*63. *U' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 F R D' U' L2 D' L F' Rw Uw2
*64. *L2 D2 B' L F2 D' U F2 D' R2 U F' D' U' B U' F2 U' Rw Uw2
*65. *R B L D' R2 L2 D' F D R' F' D F2 U L2 U D B2 U' Rw Uw2
*66. *D2 R2 D2 R F2 R B2 L' B2 L' D U' F L' R2 D2 F2 R' U' B' Rw Uw
*67. *B2 R' D' F' B' R' D' B' R2 B L2 D F2 R2 D B2 D2 F' Rw2
*68. *D' B R2 F2 R' L B D' L' D2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U L2 D2 Fw
*69. *U D R' B2 U B2 L' B D2 R B2 U2 L B2 R U2 B R F2 Rw2
*70. *L' F D2 R' U2 L2 U' F D L U F2 L2 B U2 F2 B L2 F Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' D2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 U' F L' B D B' U2 F D' R' U2
*2. *D F' R2 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' R' D' B L' F U R' D' U'
*3. *L' U' R2 D2 F' U L2 F B U2 R' D R2 U' F2 U
*4. *B R' F' D R' L2 U2 F' R2 U F2 L B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 R' D2
*5. *B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R F U B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L U B' L D B' F' R' B' L2
*2. *B L2 F R2 F R2 D2 L2 F L' R' U F R D' B F' D F U'
*3. *U B' U2 R2 F2 U R2 D R' D R U B2 D2 U' B L2
*4. *B R F U B' U D R' U' R F' B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2
*5. *U2 R2 L F R F L' D2 B D R' U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D R2 F' D2 L2 U' F' R U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2
*2. *B' R' F2 R' L2 B' L2 B' U2 F' L2 D' L' U B2 D2 F R2
*3. *L U2 R' F2 L' R' D2 R F2 D' F' R F2 R B U2 L2 F' D
*4. *L U' L F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B L2 F' R' B L' D' L
*5. *U B' R B' L2 D F R2 D L' B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' U' D B2 L B2 U B D2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' D' L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 R' D L' U2 R B' R2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R' B2 R B2 U2 L' F L2 U F2 R F2 L D' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F U2 R2 U R U2 F' R' U
*3. *U F2 L B2 D2 L' B U' D' R L D B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D
*4. *D' B R2 F L2 F U2 R2 F D L' U' F' R2 F' L' B L Fw2 R' D' B2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 B2 L' D2 R Fw L2 Fw' B2 U2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw U' B' D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U' F U R U' R U2 F'
*3. *U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L D2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 L' B'
*4. *B' D F B2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' D2 R' U2 D' L B' L2 R D2 Fw2 Rw2 D L2 F' Rw2 U2 L2 F Rw2 D F' Rw' Uw2 B L' F' U' Rw' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw Fw2
*5. *Dw2 B Bw2 U F' Lw' U' Bw Lw2 Uw2 L' B' Bw R2 D2 Uw L U Lw2 R' F' L' R' D' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw R' U Bw' U' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 R' Uw' U' F' Fw' R2 Bw2 Dw F D2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw D' R2 L2 F Rw2 B F2 Lw2 F' B' Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2
*3. *L2 F R L2 F' B2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 D B2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 F'
*4. *L F R2 D' R' U' L2 B D' B U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 B R' Rw2 U2 D Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U L' Fw2 R' D2 Fw L2 U' R2 Fw' F2 Uw L2 F Uw' U Rw' F2 D2
*5. *Rw F L2 Bw D Fw2 F2 L2 Dw F' Fw2 D U' F2 B2 Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Dw2 D' Lw' Bw' D2 Dw Lw B' D2 Lw2 L D B2 U2 Fw D2 R2 D' B2 L2 Rw2 R U B' Fw L Dw' L2 Bw R' Rw Bw' D U' Fw D' U2 Dw F Bw'
*6. *3Fw' F Bw Fw U' Lw2 3Rw2 R Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw B' 3Uw2 Dw' Bw' L2 B2 Fw2 U2 Bw' U2 3Fw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw Bw' Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Rw L2 Fw' Bw' Dw Lw2 3Uw2 U' Bw' B2 Rw2 B Dw2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 3Rw B' U Dw B' Dw' 3Fw' B' Fw2 Lw' B2 L2 F2 Dw Bw2 3Rw2 Fw' B D' R Bw' Fw' B2 D' Lw R2 F U2 L' F2 3Uw2 B2 F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' F U2
*3. *D R B' L2 B2 D' B2 D R D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L' F U2
*4. *U R D2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 D R' B2 D Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Uw2 L Uw2 F L' Uw F2 L' Uw' D2 B2 R' Fw D2 Rw Fw2 Uw R
*5. *Fw' Lw2 Dw Rw D' Fw' D' R' Lw F L Fw' B Lw' Dw2 U2 R' D Uw2 Lw' L' F' R B' D Bw2 D Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 R' B Bw2 Lw F' U' Lw2 D' Fw2 Dw2 Fw U F Fw R2 U' Fw2 R Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw U' D'
*6. *Rw U2 F' 3Fw Dw' 3Fw' Dw 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw B R' Uw' Lw' 3Uw2 R 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 L2 Dw Uw' D Bw Dw Lw B Fw Lw2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' F Bw 3Rw' F B2 Rw2 3Rw2 Bw' B' 3Rw R' Fw' 3Rw D2 B D2 Bw 3Uw' Bw' B' Dw2 B' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw' Uw' B 3Rw' D L 3Uw' B' Dw2 Bw' F' D Uw2 3Rw' L D 3Fw R' Fw2 U' Lw D' 3Rw2 Uw2
*7. *3Fw Dw2 D Lw 3Uw' R Bw2 Lw B' F' L Rw 3Fw' Uw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Uw' D' Lw2 3Lw2 D Lw2 3Lw' B2 3Fw' Bw2 U' R 3Fw' B' U Uw' Dw' Fw' D' R' 3Lw 3Dw' 3Lw Dw B' L B L' Rw' 3Dw2 Dw' 3Rw R2 Uw2 3Rw2 B' 3Rw' F2 R' Fw2 3Lw' U 3Rw2 Fw 3Dw Bw2 B 3Lw' U2 R Lw' U Lw U' Bw 3Bw' Fw2 3Rw' Fw 3Bw2 R' Lw' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw R2 Fw' L Bw' D' F L Uw2 3Fw2 B L Bw2 Uw' Dw 3Fw' 3Bw2 F2 3Uw' R

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR2+ DL6+ UL5+ U5+ R4- D2+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R5+ D1- L5- ALL2+ UR DR DL
*2. *UR2- DR1- DL5- UL2+ U0+ R3+ D5- L4- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R2- D2- L2+ ALL1- UR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR4+ DL1- UL4- U4+ R4+ D5+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U2- R1+ D2+ L2- ALL3+ UR
*4. *UR6+ DR1+ DL2- UL1+ U3+ R3- D5- L5+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R0+ D5+ L1+ ALL2- DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR4+ DL3- UL2+ U5+ R4- D2- L5- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R4- D4- L5- ALL2+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R B U' L' R' L R U' L B
*2. *L' B' L U' R' B' R' U L U' B l r' b'
*3. *L U' B' L R L B' U L' R' B' u l' r' b'
*4. *U L B' R' L B' R L' B L R b
*5. *U' L R' B' R U L' R' U R' L u r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,2) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) /
*2. *(-2,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) /
*3. *(3,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-2)
*4. *(0,-4) / (3,3) / (4,-5) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (2,-3)
*5. *(-5,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (3,-3) / (3,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R' B U' B R' L' R B' L
*2. *R U L U' B R' B' R' U' B R'
*3. *L U B L R' L' U' B' U R L
*4. *L U R L' R B L B' L U' L
*5. *U B U R B' L B L B U' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U R2 BL U2 F U2' R flip F' L2' F R2' U2' L' BR2' U R F U' R' U' R' U2' F2 R' U2 F
*2. *L2' BL2 U2 BL L' F L2 flip U L2 U2' BR U2 BL2' U2' BL R F R' F2' U2 R2' U R F' U2' R U
*3. *R2 L2 flip U' BR2' R' BL2 U R' F' flip U2 F' L BL2' U2' R BR2 BL2 U F' U2 F2 U R' F R' U2 R2 U2 R2' U2
*4. *U BR2 flip U R2' F U L' BR2 U2' BL2' flip L2' BR2 R2' BL L' BL BR' U2 F2 U2' R U2' R U R2' F2 R2' F'
*5. *R flip R' BR U' BR2 BL2' BR2' R' flip R L2 F R2 L2' BR2' BL2 L' F U' F2 R2 F U F' U R2' F' R' U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' R U' R F' R2 U' R2 U' R'
*3. *B' U' F2 D' B F' U2 B' F2 L2 F' L B' L2 D B2 F R2
*4. *D' L2 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' L U2 B L R2 U' L' D' L Uw2 Fw2 R Fw2 Rw2 L2 U' R U2 L Uw2 L Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L2 U2 R2 Rw Uw2 B Uw' Fw Rw2 U'
*5. *Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Uw L F' D' U' L R' B' U R' L U2 Uw2 B2 U2 Bw' B Dw' F Fw' Bw' Uw2 F' Lw Dw2 L' F' Lw F2 Bw L' F' L2 D' Lw Rw Uw' R Bw' B2 Lw U D2 B2 Fw2 F Dw' Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw B Uw2 Bw U' Fw2
*OH. *F' U' F' B' L' F' D' F2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 B D2 F2 D' F U2 F2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR5- DL4- UL4- U5+ R2- D4+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U1+ R2+ D1+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B L R B L B' R' L U R B u l r
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (-1,-2) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0)
*Skewb. *L B U B' L B L' U' R U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B R l' L r f r b l F' R' B L' B L' F
*2. *l b' f r R F f' r' R B' F' L R' B L' R'
*3. *r f F' l b' l b f F L B F L R' B' F' R'
*4. *B' F R' r' b' l b' L' B' F' L R' F L' B R'
*5. *B r' R' f F L' r f l F' R' F R' B' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R Uw B' Lw' Uw' L Bw U R Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw Uw Bw u' b
*2. *Rw Lw L' R Lw U' B Rw' Lw U' L' Lw Uw Bw Lw' Uw Rw' Lw Uw' Rw' Bw' l' b'
*3. *Lw' B' Rw' Lw' L Rw' U R Lw Uw L' Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw Uw' Lw'
*4. *Lw R' Lw' R' Lw Bw Rw U L' B' Rw Lw Uw' Lw Bw Lw Bw Uw u l' r'
*5. *Uw' Lw Bw' R' B' Uw Lw' U' Bw L B' Uw' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw Uw u' l b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U L3 U R3 D L3 U R2 D L2 D R U L D2 R U R2 D L U2 R D L U R U L D L2 D R U2 L D R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 L D R U2 L D2 L2 U R U R D L U L U R D R U L D2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U3 L3 D2 R3 U2 L D3 R U L D L2 U R U2 R D R D L2 U L U R D R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R U R D R D L2 U2 R D2 R U L D2 L U3 R D3 L U L D R3 U L2 D R2 U L2 U2 L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 L U R D L D2 R2 U R D L U R U L D L U R U L D R D L U L D R D R2 U3 L3 D R D2 R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 D L2 B D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B2 D' R L2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R F' R B2 F R' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D L2 D' F' D2 F' U L B2 D' F2 U D L2 D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L R' U2 L' B' F2 D' B U2 F L B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' R2 F' L' D R U R' B' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' B U2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L' U L' R' B F2 D' B2
*2. *R' D2 F2 D' U R2 D L2 R D' B2 L2 B' U' R' D2 U' R2 F
*3. *B' L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D R2 D F' U' F D L' U2
*4. *F L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F' D L R B' R F2 L' U2 B
*5. *R B2 R U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R U' B' R' F2 R F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UR UF LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UR UL LB UB LB UB RF UR UF UR RB UB LF UF RF UF UL RF UR UF RB UR DR RF RB DB DR RB DF RF UR UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UB LB UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB DF- RF UR+ DL+ LB+ DF+ UF+2 UR UF RB UR RB+
*2. * UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UL LB UB UL UF UR RF UF UR RF UF UR UB RF RB UR UF UB UL LB RB LF UF LF UF UR UL RB LF UL DL LB LF DL DF LF DR RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ UL DB DR RF-2 DF RF+
*3. * UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UL LB UB RF UR UF UL UB UL UB UL LB UL LB RB UR RF RB UR RF LF UL LB LF UL LB UL DR RB DR RB DF DL DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB UR+ RB UR UF+2 DB- LB+
*4. * UB UR UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB LB UB UR UF UL UB UL RF UR UB UL UF UB LB RF UF RB UR LF UF UR UL UB LF UL UF UR UL RF RB DB RB UR UF LF DF DL DR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+2 UR LF UF+ DL DB+2 LB UL+ DB+ RB+ UB+2 UL+ RB+2
*5. * UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UL LB UL UB UR UL RF UF UR UB LB RF UF UR RB LF UL LB UB UR UF LB UL LB LF UL DB LB RB DB DL LB UB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+ LF UL-2 DF+2 RF+ DF+ RF+2 DR+2 RB-

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U L' U' L' BL' B' U' B U BL L U' L F L R F L F L F' U' F' U' F L' B R' U' B D
*2. *U L' BL L BL' U B BL' B U' B U BL U' L R F' U F' U' R' F' U' R F' R U' B R' U' BL F U' F'
*3. *U' L U' L BL' U' B' U B BL U L' U' L' U' L' F' L' R U L' U' L' F' R L R L BR' U' B L' D'
*4. *R F' R' F' R U F L F' L' U' R' F' R F R U F L R' U L R L' U' L' R F' U BL L' BL' L' BL F R
*5. *F' R F' BR' F' D' F D BR L' R' U' R U L R' F R' F L' R F' L' F U F' L' R U' F' R' B' BL U BR D' B F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2021)

Results for week 46: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Luke Garrett, and darrensaito!

*2x2x2*(126)
1.  1.38 Charles Jerome
2.  1.66 CubeCube
3.  1.67 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.69 MLGCubez
5.  1.72 Legomanz
6.  1.80 Kiwi_Cuber
7.  1.81 darrensaito
8.  1.87 Imran Rahman
9.  1.95 Zamirul Faris
10.  1.98 V Achyuthan
11.  2.01 Luke Garrett
12.  2.02 leomannen
13.  2.15 TipsterTrickster 
14.  2.19 Haribo
15.  2.25 ElyasCubing
15.  2.25 parkertrager
17.  2.49 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  2.52 Antto Pitkänen
19.  2.58 Christopher Fandrich
20.  2.67 Glyr
21.  2.69 AndrewT99
22.  2.74 ichcubegerne
23.  2.78 G2013
24.  2.81 cuberkid10
24.  2.81 sean_cut4
26.  2.88 DLXCubing
27.  2.91 John_NOTgood
27.  2.91 tJardigradHe
29.  2.98 Liam Wadek
30.  2.99 Jscuber
31.  3.00 agradess2
32.  3.04 BraydenAdamsSolves
33.  3.11 Sub1Hour
34.  3.16 Cubing Forever
35.  3.17 Ontricus
35.  3.17 Logan2017DAYR01
37.  3.20 Benyó
38.  3.22 midnightcuberx
39.  3.28 jaysammey777
40.  3.32 Fisko
40.  3.32 Arachane
42.  3.34 Heewon Seo
42.  3.34 TheEpicCuber
44.  3.36 abhijat
45.  3.37 mihnea3000
46.  3.50 Shadowjockey
47.  3.52 Nuuk cuber
48.  3.53 Mantas Urbanavicius
49.  3.54 BradenTheMagician
50.  3.55 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
51.  3.58 goidlon
52.  3.66 DesertWolf
53.  3.70 NathanaelCubes
53.  3.70 Sphericality
55.  3.72 BenChristman1
56.  3.73 Kedin drysdale
57.  3.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  3.85 Cale S
59.  3.93 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  3.93 MCuber
61.  3.94 sigalig
61.  3.94 abunickabhi
63.  3.98 Caleb Rogers
64.  4.00 Thecubingcuber347
65.  4.26 Fred Lang
66.  4.33 TheCubingAddict980
67.  4.34 sqAree
68.  4.43 BMcCl1
69.  4.44 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
70.  4.51 PCCuber
71.  4.59 bentse
72.  4.61 quing
73.  4.66 CaptainCuber
73.  4.66 d2polld
73.  4.66 Josiah Blomker
76.  4.68 trav1
77.  4.76 cubesolver7
78.  4.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
79.  4.81 Sir E Brum
80.  4.83 White KB
81.  4.90 apollocube
82.  4.97 CB21
83.  5.04 dylpickle123780
84.  5.13 Cubey_Tube
85.  5.17 wearephamily1719
86.  5.22 trangium
87.  5.30 bradleysampson
88.  5.43 teehee_elan
89.  5.68 SpeedCubing RDJ
90.  5.74 HippieCuber
91.  5.92 ArontheCuber
92.  6.03 Isaiah Scott
93.  6.15 cuberswoop
94.  6.32 Li Xiang
95.  6.58 Mike Hughey
96.  6.64 nevinscph
97.  6.76 FB Cubing
98.  6.82 Poorcuber09
99.  7.06 MrLunarWolf
100.  7.15 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
101.  7.28 melexi
102.  7.33 KellanB
103.  7.34 Rubika-37-021204
104.  7.93 Gam3sy Guy
105.  8.25 cubingmom2
106.  8.26 sporteisvogel
106.  8.26 freshcuber.de
108.  8.39 GooseCuber
109.  8.40 Jrg
110.  8.52 linus.sch
111.  8.66 Taleag
112.  8.71 memo_cubed
113.  8.90 pb_cuber
114.  9.15 krish_p
115.  9.33 aamiel
116.  9.53 Sellerie11
117.  9.62 Jacck
118.  10.29 One Wheel
119.  13.97 isisk
120.  14.06 RaFperm
121.  14.75 MatsBergsten
122.  15.82 abramar
123.  16.40 WD-420
124.  27.88 grumble367
125.  36.27 Mrhashtagpickle
126.  DNF SimRos


*3x3x3*(169)
1.  6.05 Luke Garrett
2.  6.23 Zamirul Faris
3.  7.02 CubeCube


Spoiler



4.  7.42 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  7.45 Heewon Seo
6.  7.50 Mantas Urbanavicius
7.  7.58 NathanaelCubes
8.  7.69 Zeke Mackay
9.  7.78 Charles Jerome
10.  7.80 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  8.18 PeterH2N
12.  8.39 DLXCubing
13.  8.45 Ty Y.
14.  8.57 Jscuber
15.  8.61 Benyó
16.  8.63 MLGCubez
17.  8.65 BradenTheMagician
18.  8.68 cuberkid10
19.  8.80 JChambers13
20.  8.85 Skewb_Cube
21.  8.92 agradess2
22.  8.96 jaysammey777
23.  9.01 darrensaito
23.  9.01 sean_cut4
25.  9.05 qaz
26.  9.07 AidanNoogie
27.  9.15 TipsterTrickster 
28.  9.29 Ontricus
28.  9.29 Valken
30.  9.31 Christopher Fandrich
31.  9.32 Kiwi_Cuber
32.  9.34 tJardigradHe
33.  9.52 mrsniffles01
34.  9.57 mihnea3000
35.  9.63 Shadowjockey
36.  9.77 VJW
37.  9.86 ichcubegerne
38.  9.90 wearephamily1719
39.  9.98 vishwasankarcubing
40.  10.01 quing
41.  10.04 ElyasCubing
42.  10.05 BMcCl1
43.  10.15 G2013
44.  10.16 goidlon
45.  10.23 abhijat
46.  10.42 Arachane
47.  10.44 leomannen
48.  10.52 Liam Wadek
49.  10.55 Logan2017DAYR01
50.  10.61 Glyr
51.  10.65 sigalig
52.  10.67 DGCubes
52.  10.67 Boris McCoy
54.  10.71 V Achyuthan
55.  10.78 John_NOTgood
56.  10.97 Cale S
57.  11.01 MCuber
58.  11.12 Antto Pitkänen
59.  11.15 PCCuber
60.  11.16 trav1
61.  11.22 Sub1Hour
62.  11.53 Imran Rahman
62.  11.53 lumes2121
64.  11.57 riovqn
65.  11.60 Nuuk cuber
66.  11.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
67.  11.70 midnightcuberx
68.  11.71 MattP98
68.  11.71 bradleysampson
70.  11.78 20luky3
71.  11.82 Kedin drysdale
72.  11.95 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  12.02 Fisko
74.  12.05 trangium
75.  12.06 abunickabhi
76.  12.24 d2polld
77.  12.29 revaldoah
78.  12.31 xyzzy
79.  12.42 Fred Lang
80.  12.53 apollocube
81.  12.61 bentse
82.  13.00 TheCubingAddict980
82.  13.00 pizzacrust
82.  13.00 sqAree
85.  13.36 AndrewT99
86.  13.38 Triangles_are_cubers
87.  13.69 breadears
88.  13.70 oliverpallo
89.  13.74 Josiah Blomker
90.  13.76 CB21
91.  13.78 ican97
92.  13.79 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
93.  13.92 Sir E Brum
94.  14.08 Winfaza
95.  14.09 cubesolver7
96.  14.15 BenChristman1
97.  14.16 RyanSoh
98.  14.22 2018AMSB02
99.  14.23 seungju choi
100.  14.33 Aerocuber
101.  14.38 Cubey_Tube
102.  14.46 EdenHazard16
103.  14.91 edd_dib
104.  15.06 Cozy
105.  15.21 HippieCuber
106.  15.25 DesertWolf
107.  15.34 Cubing Forever
108.  15.43 teehee_elan
109.  15.49 Lvl9001Wizard
110.  15.70 White KB
111.  15.71 thatkid
112.  15.73 Sphericality
113.  15.74 dylpickle123780
114.  15.89 nevinscph
115.  16.49 Li Xiang
116.  16.53 John Benwell
117.  16.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
118.  16.92 SpeedCubing RDJ
119.  17.08 CaptainCuber
120.  17.16 FB Cubing
121.  17.17 Sitina
122.  17.29 Θperm
123.  17.34 ArontheCuber
124.  17.39 Petri Krzywacki
125.  17.51 Jack_O
126.  18.55 Caleb Rogers
127.  18.95 Sellerie11
128.  18.96 finri
129.  19.01 Isaiah Scott
130.  19.06 Poorcuber09
131.  19.33 SpeedCuberSUB30
132.  19.39 Gam3sy Guy
133.  19.72 pb_cuber
134.  20.10 MuaazCubes
135.  20.26 padddi
136.  20.30 cuberswoop
137.  20.89 One Wheel
138.  21.05 Rusty05
139.  21.60 zakikaz
140.  21.69 Jrg
141.  21.83 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
142.  22.07 Simon31415
143.  22.28 bulkocuber
144.  23.57 sporteisvogel
145.  24.05 melexi
146.  24.97 GooseCuber
147.  25.67 filmip
148.  26.27 Rubika-37-021204
149.  26.33 MrLunarWolf
150.  26.40 krish_p
151.  26.49 cubingmom2
152.  26.54 NiceCuber
153.  26.63 abramar
154.  26.75 RaFperm
155.  26.90 KellanB
156.  27.23 freshcuber.de
157.  28.28 linus.sch
158.  33.42 Jacck
159.  33.54 memo_cubed
160.  33.59 aamiel
161.  36.90 Nash171
162.  38.78 MatsBergsten
163.  42.47 grumble367
164.  46.33 isisk
165.  46.51 WD-420
166.  47.22 alexstore06
167.  54.15 JailtonMendes
168.  DNF thomas.sch
168.  DNF Mrhashtagpickle


*4x4x4*(88)
1.  28.43 Mantas Urbanavicius
2.  30.48 cuberkid10
3.  31.24 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  31.91 tJardigradHe
5.  32.33 darrensaito
6.  34.44 JChambers13
7.  34.51 Benyó
8.  34.60 Luke Garrett
9.  35.61 AidanNoogie
10.  36.41 parkertrager
11.  36.47 BradenTheMagician
12.  36.62 G2013
13.  37.23 Haribo
14.  37.34 ichcubegerne
15.  37.41 Shadowjockey
16.  37.80 Zamirul Faris
17.  38.21 MCuber
18.  38.58 abhijat
19.  38.77 sean_cut4
20.  38.95 DGCubes
21.  38.98 TipsterTrickster 
22.  39.63 Kiwi_Cuber
23.  40.25 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
24.  40.36 Cale S
25.  40.54 DLXCubing
26.  40.64 ElyasCubing
27.  41.58 sigalig
28.  42.35 agradess2
29.  42.45 trav1
30.  42.62 quing
31.  42.78 John_NOTgood
32.  43.29 leomannen
33.  44.20 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  45.46 BMcCl1
35.  46.45 Ontricus
36.  46.95 Arachane
37.  47.19 VJW
38.  47.78 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
39.  47.98 CB21
40.  48.71 wearephamily1719
41.  48.76 abunickabhi
42.  48.98 Liam Wadek
43.  49.72 DesertWolf
44.  50.35 nevinscph
45.  51.11 Nuuk cuber
46.  51.34 Winfaza
47.  52.11 John Benwell
48.  52.19 Fisko
49.  52.34 2018AMSB02
50.  53.32 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
50.  53.32 midnightcuberx
52.  54.06 thatkid
53.  54.38 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  55.31 TheEpicCuber
55.  55.50 edd_dib
56.  56.59 breadears
57.  56.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  57.18 PCCuber
59.  58.15 teehee_elan
60.  58.66 dylpickle123780
61.  59.39 Cubey_Tube
62.  1:00.08 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
63.  1:01.82 Sphericality
64.  1:02.72 BenChristman1
65.  1:03.24 FB Cubing
66.  1:05.10 apollocube
67.  1:05.67 Josiah Blomker
68.  1:08.68 d2polld
69.  1:11.16 Sir E Brum
70.  1:13.49 Petri Krzywacki
71.  1:13.73 Li Xiang
72.  1:15.27 Poorcuber09
73.  1:15.51 One Wheel
74.  1:19.53 Jrg
75.  1:25.55 SpeedCubing RDJ
76.  1:34.49 cubesolver7
77.  1:35.34 Sellerie11
78.  1:36.00 sporteisvogel
79.  1:37.23 Jacck
80.  1:41.31 MrLunarWolf
81.  1:42.85 Rubika-37-021204
82.  1:46.15 Cozy
83.  1:46.72 RaFperm
84.  1:49.99 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
85.  1:51.00 pb_cuber
86.  2:11.32 MatsBergsten
87.  2:42.04 krish_p
88.  DNF melexi


*5x5x5*(61)
1.  54.70 tJardigradHe
2.  58.35 cuberkid10
3.  59.64 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  1:00.88 Benyó
5.  1:03.69 CubeCube
6.  1:04.28 darrensaito
7.  1:04.85 Heewon Seo
8.  1:05.26 Shadowjockey
9.  1:06.53 Jscuber
10.  1:07.10 fun at the joy
11.  1:07.12 Luke Garrett
12.  1:07.14 AidanNoogie
13.  1:07.23 ichcubegerne
14.  1:08.28 abhijat
15.  1:14.62 sigalig
16.  1:16.56 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  1:17.50 agradess2
18.  1:17.84 G2013
19.  1:18.07 Zamirul Faris
20.  1:20.82 quing
21.  1:24.16 sean_cut4
22.  1:25.26 Kiwi_Cuber
23.  1:25.65 abunickabhi
24.  1:26.07 trav1
25.  1:27.08 nevinscph
26.  1:28.50 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:28.90 VJW
28.  1:30.06 CB21
29.  1:31.97 Liam Wadek
30.  1:32.43 BMcCl1
31.  1:41.91 breadears
32.  1:42.27 thatkid
33.  1:42.45 BradenTheMagician
34.  1:43.05 dylpickle123780
35.  1:47.81 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  1:48.30 Fisko
37.  1:48.53 DesertWolf
38.  1:49.17 melexi
39.  1:54.61 edd_dib
40.  1:59.23 Sphericality
41.  2:11.60 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
42.  2:11.62 FB Cubing
43.  2:16.63 One Wheel
44.  2:17.48 midnightcuberx
45.  2:18.23 Jrg
46.  2:36.60 Josiah Blomker
47.  2:36.96 Poorcuber09
48.  2:38.47 Arachane
49.  2:39.47 Rubika-37-021204
50.  2:41.40 sporteisvogel
51.  2:42.31 thomas.sch
52.  2:42.58 Cubey_Tube
53.  2:51.81 Jacck
54.  3:10.02 freshcuber.de
55.  3:15.56 Sir E Brum
56.  3:36.30 RaFperm
57.  4:02.30 Sellerie11
58.  4:02.33 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
59.  4:19.10 MatsBergsten
60.  4:46.20 ArontheCuber
61.  DNF cubesolver7


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:46.80 tJardigradHe
2.  1:52.17 cuberkid10
3.  1:54.24 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:57.51 ichcubegerne
5.  2:08.30 Valken
6.  2:11.38 Heewon Seo
7.  2:13.84 agradess2
8.  2:20.96 sigalig
9.  2:23.86 nevinscph
10.  2:25.42 Keroma12
11.  2:25.67 Zamirul Faris
12.  2:30.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  2:33.47 CB21
14.  2:38.70 darrensaito
15.  2:45.77 Liam Wadek
16.  2:47.28 abunickabhi
17.  3:01.09 melexi
18.  3:08.55 LittleLumos
19.  3:41.45 One Wheel
20.  4:04.18 Triangles_are_cubers
21.  4:08.58 Jrg
22.  4:56.62 Jacck
23.  4:58.64 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:04.51 thomas.sch
25.  5:09.34 sporteisvogel
26.  6:29.07 Sellerie11
27.  DNF Logan2017DAYR01
27.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
27.  DNF bradleysampson
27.  DNF linus.sch
27.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:38.08 Benyó
2.  2:57.38 ichcubegerne
3.  3:16.29 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:25.02 sigalig
5.  3:30.65 CB21
6.  3:39.68 Liam Wadek
7.  3:41.15 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  3:43.96 nevinscph
9.  3:53.07 melexi
10.  3:56.44 quing
11.  5:07.40 Zamirul Faris
12.  5:08.87 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  5:12.03 Antto Pitkänen
14.  6:08.47 Triangles_are_cubers
15.  6:08.49 Jrg
16.  7:31.85 thomas.sch
17.  7:45.80 Jacck
18.  9:47.46 Sellerie11
19.  DNF abunickabhi
19.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
19.  DNF cubesolver7
19.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(31)
1.  5.79 leomannen
2.  5.90 CubeCube
3.  8.12 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  10.46 agradess2
5.  10.67 ichcubegerne
6.  10.68 goidlon
7.  10.82 sean_cut4
8.  11.44 abunickabhi
9.  13.37 Kiwi_Cuber
10.  13.45 G2013
11.  13.58 sigalig
12.  14.11 Li Xiang
13.  19.82 Arachane
14.  20.81 Benyó
15.  22.73 Sphericality
16.  23.95 nevinscph
17.  23.98 sqAree
18.  24.04 Fisko
19.  33.14 2018AMSB02
20.  36.10 Mike Hughey
21.  42.43 cubesolver7
22.  49.28 CB21
23.  49.42 quing
24.  50.66 MatsBergsten
25.  56.27 Jacck
26.  1:16.56 bentse
27.  1:19.52 RaFperm
28.  3:40.00 Sellerie11
29.  DNF Josiah Blomker
29.  DNF BradenTheMagician
29.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  24.88 G2013
2.  26.48 sigalig
3.  26.99 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  35.81 Keroma12
5.  37.21 Dylan Swarts
6.  39.68 seungju choi
7.  54.28 AndrewT99
8.  1:08.40 Arachane
9.  1:09.95 MattP98
10.  1:13.68 revaldoah
11.  1:16.90 nevinscph
12.  1:41.84 Sphericality
13.  1:46.95 DesertWolf
14.  1:50.47 MatsBergsten
15.  1:52.56 filmip
16.  2:22.38 bradleysampson
17.  3:29.82 CB21
18.  3:38.00 quing
19.  3:56.26 Sir E Brum
20.  4:03.81 Jacck
21.  4:08.99 trangium
22.  4:42.14 thomas.sch
23.  4:57.52 padddi
24.  6:50.12 sporteisvogel
25.  7:35.46 linus.sch
26.  9:57.63 RaFperm
27.  DNF d2polld
27.  DNF abunickabhi
27.  DNF parkertrager
27.  DNF sqAree
27.  DNF thatkid
27.  DNF RyanSoh


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:08.34 sigalig
2.  2:30.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:48.64 G2013


Spoiler



4.  4:11.72 seungju choi
5.  4:14.38 nevinscph
6.  7:26.20 MatsBergsten
7.  8:05.32 Sphericality
8.  9:21.88 Jacck
9.  18:25.74 CB21
10.  DNF DesertWolf
10.  DNF Logan2017DAYR01


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:33.88 sigalig
2.  5:04.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  8:49.40 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  12:24.97 LittleLumos
5.  15:16.84 Jacck
6.  40:27.94 2018AMSB02
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  35:56.93 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  24/32 59:16 Keroma12
2.  9/9 25:59 seungju choi
3.  4/4 18:24 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  7/10 40:43 Arachane
5.  3/3 6:20 nevinscph
6.  3/3 11:14 Sphericality
7.  3/3 11:27 revaldoah
8.  2/2 2:08 abunickabhi
9.  2/2 10:55 CB21
10.  2/2 20:00 sporteisvogel
11.  3/4 20:44 Jacck
12.  3/4 38:42 thomas.sch
13.  0/2 20:00 linus.sch


*3x3x3 one-handed*(85)
1.  10.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.97 Luke Garrett
3.  13.07 Mantas Urbanavicius


Spoiler



4.  13.27 CubeCube
5.  13.61 MLGCubez
6.  13.90 darrensaito
7.  14.48 Charles Jerome
8.  15.15 Jscuber
9.  16.44 midnightcuberx
10.  17.31 ichcubegerne
11.  18.25 sean_cut4
12.  18.26 apollocube
13.  18.32 DGCubes
14.  18.39 sigalig
15.  18.42 MCuber
16.  18.46 leomannen
17.  18.71 cuberkid10
18.  18.80 Zamirul Faris
19.  19.00 sqAree
20.  19.28 Ontricus
21.  19.35 Cale S
22.  19.76 Arachane
23.  20.00 abunickabhi
24.  20.14 Kiwi_Cuber
25.  20.29 BradenTheMagician
26.  20.69 G2013
27.  20.89 Glyr
28.  21.01 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  21.64 Antto Pitkänen
30.  21.92 goidlon
31.  22.33 Benyó
32.  22.39 xyzzy
33.  22.50 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  22.51 revaldoah
35.  23.74 PCCuber
36.  23.81 agradess2
37.  24.13 wearephamily1719
38.  24.14 abhijat
39.  24.31 John_NOTgood
40.  24.55 MattP98
40.  24.55 VJW
42.  24.58 Liam Wadek
43.  24.80 bradleysampson
44.  24.81 edd_dib
45.  24.82 Winfaza
46.  24.83 Shadowjockey
47.  24.88 quing
48.  24.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  25.28 DesertWolf
50.  25.57 trangium
51.  25.60 BMcCl1
52.  25.64 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  25.91 ican97
54.  26.02 Fisko
55.  26.71 Nuuk cuber
56.  26.75 Cubey_Tube
57.  26.80 Kedin drysdale
58.  27.10 Valken
59.  27.18 V Achyuthan
60.  27.80 Sphericality
61.  28.43 nevinscph
62.  28.77 pizzacrust
63.  29.06 teehee_elan
64.  29.20 thatkid
65.  29.61 Dylan Swarts
66.  29.65 breadears
67.  31.04 seungju choi
68.  31.19 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
69.  33.68 TheCubingAddict980
70.  35.45 CB21
71.  36.78 White KB
72.  38.38 cubesolver7
73.  38.54 freshcuber.de
74.  39.37 Cubing Forever
75.  40.17 FB Cubing
76.  41.10 Sir E Brum
77.  43.94 Isaiah Scott
78.  50.14 sporteisvogel
79.  51.68 ArontheCuber
80.  56.64 cuberswoop
81.  59.89 Rubika-37-021204
82.  1:01.72 Josiah Blomker
83.  1:06.52 Jacck
84.  1:07.03 KellanB
85.  2:24.19 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  1:31.81 Li Xiang
2.  1:40.36 One Wheel
3.  2:27.35 Zamirul Faris


Spoiler



4.  4:52.19 CB21
5.  DNF cuberswoop


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  38.35 abhijat
2.  39.71 ichcubegerne
3.  43.48 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  43.78 CB21
5.  45.99 Nuuk cuber
6.  51.35 Arachane
7.  52.72 Zamirul Faris
8.  59.67 darrensaito
9.  1:28.70 MatsBergsten
10.  1:31.88 Jacck
11.  DNF G2013
11.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  27.67 (27, 30, 26) V Achyuthan
2.  31.00 (30, 34, 29) Benyó
3.  57.67 (57, 59, 57) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF (37, 39, DNS) BradenTheMagician
4.  DNF (42, 40, DNS) Antto Pitkänen
4.  DNF (54, DNF, 47) CB21
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Liam Wadek


*2-3-4 Relay*(47)
1.  43.92 darrensaito
2.  44.93 cuberkid10
3.  45.32 Mantas Urbanavicius


Spoiler



4.  45.66 Zamirul Faris
5.  48.51 Benyó
6.  48.77 Heewon Seo
7.  50.87 abhijat
8.  51.37 Luke Garrett
9.  52.45 sigalig
10.  54.12 ichcubegerne
11.  57.48 sean_cut4
12.  1:01.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  1:03.71 John_NOTgood
14.  1:04.22 BMcCl1
15.  1:05.33 Arachane
16.  1:06.43 Antto Pitkänen
17.  1:06.51 wearephamily1719
18.  1:07.49 abunickabhi
19.  1:09.79 CB21
20.  1:12.09 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:14.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  1:14.69 nevinscph
23.  1:16.74 teehee_elan
24.  1:20.47 bradleysampson
25.  1:21.19 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
26.  1:22.78 PCCuber
27.  1:23.43 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:23.81 CaptainCuber
29.  1:24.44 BenChristman1
30.  1:31.13 Josiah Blomker
31.  1:39.55 White KB
32.  1:39.74 Li Xiang
33.  1:44.67 cubesolver7
34.  1:49.82 melexi
35.  1:50.48 One Wheel
36.  1:55.24 Poorcuber09
37.  2:03.14 Sir E Brum
38.  2:11.64 cuberswoop
39.  2:20.88 Jrg
40.  2:22.68 Sellerie11
41.  2:30.21 KellanB
42.  2:37.48 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
43.  2:41.68 Jacck
44.  2:50.80 GooseCuber
45.  3:00.69 RaFperm
46.  3:39.85 MatsBergsten
47.  8:20.40 grumble367


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:40.90 cuberkid10
2.  1:53.15 darrensaito
3.  1:57.65 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:59.58 Luke Garrett
5.  1:59.76 Zamirul Faris
6.  2:11.68 ichcubegerne
7.  2:20.25 abhijat
8.  2:20.63 sigalig
9.  2:24.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  2:38.68 nevinscph
11.  2:41.85 abunickabhi
12.  2:45.51 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:46.85 BMcCl1
14.  2:53.77 CB21
15.  2:59.79 John_NOTgood
16.  3:20.47 melexi
17.  3:55.46 One Wheel
18.  4:01.69 Arachane
19.  4:38.77 Jrg
20.  4:41.98 Josiah Blomker
21.  4:54.59 cuberswoop
22.  6:10.89 Jacck
23.  6:27.60 KellanB
24.  6:47.18 RaFperm
25.  8:01.44 ArontheCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:39.75 cuberkid10
2.  3:45.42 Benyó
3.  4:16.67 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:41.32 Zamirul Faris
5.  4:48.68 sigalig
6.  5:01.49 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:12.86 nevinscph
8.  5:22.44 abunickabhi
9.  5:38.44 CB21
10.  6:07.51 melexi
11.  8:35.32 One Wheel
12.  8:44.90 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  6:41.20 Benyó
2.  7:01.32 cuberkid10
3.  7:15.54 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:56.78 sigalig
5.  8:42.97 nevinscph
6.  8:46.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  9:17.37 CB21
8.  9:40.76 Zamirul Faris
9.  10:51.77 melexi
10.  13:46.70 One Wheel
11.  16:11.03 Jrg


*Clock*(55)
1.  3.53 JChambers13
2.  3.88 Liam Wadek
3.  4.80 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4.83 Josh_
5.  4.87 MartinN13
6.  5.12 TipsterTrickster 
7.  5.86 DesertWolf
8.  6.02 MLGCubez
9.  6.37 ElyasCubing
10.  6.70 Mattia Pasquini
11.  6.88 Christopher Fandrich
12.  7.03 oliverpallo
13.  7.42 Luke Garrett
14.  7.47 cuberkid10
15.  7.79 Shadowjockey
16.  7.93 trav1
17.  7.94 Cale S
18.  7.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  7.98 sqAree
20.  8.02 BradenTheMagician
21.  8.18 sean_cut4
22.  8.31 Nuuk cuber
23.  8.49 Sphericality
24.  8.74 Li Xiang
25.  8.78 darrensaito
26.  8.87 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
27.  9.17 ichcubegerne
28.  9.72 DGCubes
29.  9.78 DLXCubing
30.  9.86 Fisko
31.  10.76 BenChristman1
32.  10.90 Antto Pitkänen
33.  11.18 wearephamily1719
34.  11.43 cubingmom2
35.  12.24 sigalig
36.  12.93 feli.cubes
37.  12.96 midnightcuberx
38.  13.31 CB21
39.  13.54 Benyó
40.  14.85 freshcuber.de
41.  15.35 melexi
42.  16.21 nevinscph
43.  17.01 leomannen
44.  17.73 Jacck
45.  17.85 thomas.sch
46.  18.28 Thecubingcuber347
47.  19.56 abhijat
48.  20.48 abunickabhi
49.  20.86 sporteisvogel
50.  21.58 BMcCl1
51.  24.51 teehee_elan
52.  25.97 padddi
53.  28.51 Poorcuber09
54.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
54.  DNF quing


*Megaminx*(32)
1.  39.29 Heewon Seo
2.  44.30 AidanNoogie
3.  54.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  54.95 abhijat
5.  58.19 MCuber
6.  58.81 Luke Garrett
7.  59.47 darrensaito
8.  1:01.06 ichcubegerne
9.  1:05.48 Shadowjockey
10.  1:05.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  1:07.70 Benyó
12.  1:09.12 quing
13.  1:10.27 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:16.63 trav1
15.  1:17.47 Antto Pitkänen
16.  1:23.89 sean_cut4
17.  1:24.19 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  1:24.97 sigalig
19.  1:25.19 Triangles_are_cubers
20.  1:26.00 CB21
21.  1:31.78 Liam Wadek
22.  1:33.32 MattP98
23.  1:38.04 nevinscph
24.  2:23.46 One Wheel
25.  2:41.77 melexi
26.  2:43.54 Arachane
27.  2:45.15 Zamirul Faris
28.  3:07.27 thomas.sch
29.  3:39.92 Jacck
30.  7:01.76 alexstore06
31.  DNF midnightcuberx
31.  DNF abunickabhi


*Pyraminx*(73)
1.  2.21 parkertrager
1.  2.21 MLGCubez
3.  2.52 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.54 ElyasCubing
5.  3.03 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  3.08 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  3.16 Charles Jerome
8.  3.26 CubeCube
9.  3.35 Luke Garrett
10.  3.63 Kedin drysdale
11.  3.64 DLXCubing
12.  3.65 Ontricus
13.  3.75 darrensaito
14.  3.81 mihnea3000
15.  3.91 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  4.54 leomannen
18.  4.58 Cale S
19.  4.70 DesertWolf
20.  4.71 MCuber
21.  4.90 wearephamily1719
22.  5.02 Sphericality
22.  5.02 Li Xiang
24.  5.06 ichcubegerne
25.  5.11 midnightcuberx
26.  5.28 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  5.30 Liam Wadek
27.  5.30 sean_cut4
29.  5.41 Fisko
30.  5.45 Shadowjockey
31.  5.54 cuberkid10
32.  5.60 Nuuk cuber
33.  5.84 CB21
34.  5.89 CaptainCuber
35.  6.35 MattP98
36.  6.47 Benyó
37.  6.81 Zamirul Faris
38.  7.11 Arachane
39.  7.17 trav1
40.  7.19 sigalig
41.  7.23 d2polld
42.  7.54 Lewis
43.  7.58 abunickabhi
44.  7.78 agradess2
45.  7.87 GooseCuber
46.  8.16 abhijat
47.  8.55 Poorcuber09
48.  8.58 BenChristman1
49.  8.82 Thecubingcuber347
50.  8.87 Mike Hughey
51.  8.90 ArontheCuber
52.  9.11 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  9.25 quing
54.  9.71 cubesolver7
55.  9.86 Cubey_Tube
56.  10.07 BMcCl1
57.  10.44 Josiah Blomker
58.  10.76 nevinscph
59.  11.85 cubingmom2
60.  11.95 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
61.  12.36 cuberswoop
62.  13.68 FB Cubing
63.  14.01 RyanSoh
64.  14.41 Jacck
65.  14.44 sqAree
66.  15.24 pb_cuber
67.  15.29 melexi
68.  17.50 Caleb Rogers
69.  18.88 KellanB
70.  19.77 SpeedCubing RDJ
71.  23.30 Mrhashtagpickle
72.  23.38 Nash171
73.  48.94 grumble367


*Square-1*(52)
1.  5.60 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.43 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  8.92 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  9.31 DesertWolf
5.  9.46 Charles Jerome
6.  9.72 CubeCube
7.  10.21 BraydenAdamsSolves
8.  10.45 Shadowjockey
9.  10.67 Cale S
10.  11.44 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
11.  12.41 BradenTheMagician
12.  12.98 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
13.  13.06 cuberkid10
14.  13.20 PCCuber
14.  13.20 darrensaito
16.  13.25 Luke Garrett
17.  13.65 fun at the joy
18.  14.42 sigalig
19.  14.50 NathanaelCubes
20.  14.63 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  15.10 Benyó
22.  15.25 leomannen
23.  15.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  15.67 MCuber
25.  16.01 abhijat
26.  16.15 sean_cut4
27.  16.64 quing
28.  17.05 trav1
29.  17.07 MattP98
30.  17.30 John_NOTgood
31.  17.63 wearephamily1719
32.  17.98 DGCubes
33.  18.12 Glyr
34.  19.04 midnightcuberx
35.  20.44 ichcubegerne
36.  20.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  21.26 Fisko
38.  21.68 Liam Wadek
39.  22.17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40.  24.28 Sphericality
41.  24.46 CB21
42.  24.57 agradess2
43.  26.22 VJW
44.  26.89 BenChristman1
45.  28.87 Nuuk cuber
46.  44.26 Cubey_Tube
47.  45.47 nevinscph
48.  47.14 Jacck
49.  47.60 seungju choi
50.  55.14 cuberswoop
51.  56.87 sporteisvogel
52.  1:59.88 thomas.sch


*Skewb*(69)
1.  2.40 Legomanz
2.  2.89 Charles Jerome
3.  3.19 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.43 Ty Y.
5.  3.64 SpeedCubing RDJ
6.  3.83 parkertrager
7.  3.85 MLGCubez
8.  3.87 asacuber
9.  4.06 ElyasCubing
10.  4.07 sean_cut4
11.  4.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  4.23 darrensaito
13.  4.25 CubeCube
14.  4.60 Kedin drysdale
15.  4.67 Luke Garrett
16.  4.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  4.98 leomannen
18.  5.00 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  5.24 jaysammey777
20.  5.31 ichcubegerne
21.  5.38 d2polld
22.  5.60 Liam Wadek
23.  5.63 DesertWolf
24.  5.86 MattP98
25.  5.87 BradenTheMagician
26.  5.92 Sphericality
27.  6.08 MCuber
28.  6.53 Triangles_are_cubers
29.  6.57 cuberkid10
30.  6.73 trav1
31.  7.16 DGCubes
32.  7.30 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
33.  7.72 Fisko
34.  7.86 Shadowjockey
35.  7.95 Benyó
36.  8.01 Ontricus
36.  8.01 wearephamily1719
38.  8.26 goidlon
39.  8.41 abunickabhi
40.  8.46 CB21
41.  8.52 Nuuk cuber
42.  9.12 Li Xiang
43.  9.16 Arachane
43.  9.16 sigalig
45.  9.43 Cubey_Tube
46.  9.46 cuberswoop
47.  9.67 midnightcuberx
48.  9.83 abhijat
49.  10.42 Lewis
50.  11.04 quing
51.  11.51 agradess2
52.  12.28 KellanB
53.  12.40 nevinscph
54.  12.52 Poorcuber09
55.  13.06 FB Cubing
56.  13.63 BMcCl1
57.  14.76 BenChristman1
58.  15.19 melexi
59.  16.56 freshcuber.de
60.  18.45 cubingmom2
61.  18.73 alexstore06
62.  18.99 padddi
63.  20.18 memo_cubed
64.  20.42 thomas.sch
65.  22.75 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
66.  23.24 pb_cuber
67.  24.88 sporteisvogel
68.  26.58 Jacck
69.  45.66 Skewb_Cube


*Kilominx*(8)
1.  23.23 DGCubes
2.  26.17 Kedin drysdale
3.  27.91 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  31.68 Nuuk cuber
5.  32.95 ichcubegerne
6.  33.83 Benyó
7.  38.25 CB21
8.  1:52.98 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  3:57.03 Luke Garrett
2.  4:14.26 ichcubegerne
3.  4:17.86 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:32.48 abhijat
5.  6:26.21 CB21
6.  6:45.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  7:01.28 goidlon
8.  7:40.55 BenChristman1


*Redi Cube*(9)
1.  6.81 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.06 BMcCl1
3.  14.62 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  16.62 Fisko
5.  22.90 Nuuk cuber
6.  23.48 CB21
7.  28.06 Mike Hughey
8.  36.48 Simon31415
9.  41.76 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  23.60 DGCubes
2.  33.30 ichcubegerne
3.  47.41 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:00.82 Simon31415
5.  1:07.62 One Wheel
6.  1:16.99 CB21
7.  1:18.14 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  16.33 Li Xiang
2.  16.64 quing
3.  20.46 pizzacrust


Spoiler



4.  21.04 ichcubegerne
5.  22.21 cuberswoop
6.  34.17 Arachane
7.  38.52 MatsBergsten
8.  1:07.19 CB21
9.  4:31.63 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  58.04 CB21
2.  59.44 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  60.19 Arachane


Spoiler



4.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers
4.  DNF Kiwi_Cuber


*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  16.29 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.71 Valken
3.  20.44 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  47.76 quing
5.  57.33 Zamirul Faris
6.  1:05.44 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  1:10.71 CB21
8.  1:25.24 memo_cubed
9.  2:54.52 Kiwi_Cuber


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:46.79 DGCubes
2.  8:20.85 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  16.70 TipsterTrickster 
2.  23.01 cuberkid10
3.  24.57 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  26.66 edd_dib
5.  33.48 Kit Clement
6.  2:01.42 BradenTheMagician
7.  3:02.31 DGCubes
8.  4:27.30 CB21



*Contest results*(190)
1.  899 ichcubegerne
2.  873 Luke Garrett
3.  847 darrensaito
3.  847 cuberkid10


Spoiler



5.  846 Benyó
6.  782 sigalig
7.  720 sean_cut4
8.  701 Zamirul Faris
9.  671 BradenTheMagician
10.  658 CubeCube
11.  641 CB21
12.  621 abhijat
13.  611 Liam Wadek
14.  610 MLGCubez
15.  606 Shadowjockey
16.  601 Arachane
17.  578 leomannen
18.  576 Charles Jerome
19.  553 abunickabhi
19.  553 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  553 nevinscph
22.  551 agradess2
23.  542 Cale S
24.  524 quing
25.  523 G2013
26.  520 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
27.  519 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  517 Heewon Seo
29.  511 Nuuk cuber
30.  505 DesertWolf
31.  502 MCuber
32.  497 ElyasCubing
32.  497 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  488 DGCubes
35.  487 Kiwi_Cuber
36.  474 Mantas Urbanavicius
37.  469 midnightcuberx
38.  467 Ontricus
39.  463 Fisko
40.  459 Sphericality
40.  459 wearephamily1719
42.  446 trav1
43.  434 tJardigradHe
43.  434 BMcCl1
45.  426 DLXCubing
46.  423 Triangles_are_cubers
47.  411 John_NOTgood
48.  410 parkertrager
48.  410 Antto Pitkänen
50.  398 Jscuber
50.  398 TipsterTrickster 
52.  356 Christopher Fandrich
53.  348 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
54.  341 Kedin drysdale
55.  338 goidlon
56.  334 Brendyn Dunagan
57.  330 PCCuber
58.  321 AidanNoogie
59.  319 MattP98
59.  319 Glyr
61.  301 sqAree
62.  298 JChambers13
63.  296 VJW
63.  296 Li Xiang
65.  294 jaysammey777
66.  289 BenChristman1
67.  286 V Achyuthan
68.  285 mihnea3000
69.  281 Jacck
70.  280 NathanaelCubes
70.  280 Cubey_Tube
72.  272 d2polld
73.  253 bradleysampson
74.  246 apollocube
74.  246 Josiah Blomker
76.  236 cubesolver7
77.  232 Imran Rahman
78.  230 AndrewT99
79.  229 melexi
80.  228 Ty Y.
81.  220 Valken
82.  215 Sir E Brum
83.  208 Sub1Hour
84.  202 trangium
85.  201 teehee_elan
86.  199 revaldoah
87.  195 Legomanz
87.  195 Haribo
89.  192 seungju choi
90.  191 edd_dib
91.  190 MatsBergsten
91.  190 asacuber
93.  189 vishwasankarcubing
94.  186 SpeedCubing RDJ
95.  184 FB Cubing
96.  183 Chris Van Der Brink
96.  183 breadears
98.  181 Poorcuber09
99.  178 One Wheel
100.  177 Cubing Forever
101.  175 TheCubingAddict980
102.  174 CaptainCuber
103.  173 thatkid
104.  172 dylpickle123780
105.  171 Winfaza
106.  170 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
107.  165 Zeke Mackay
108.  164 cuberswoop
109.  162 PeterH2N
110.  161 bentse
111.  159 Jrg
112.  158 Fred Lang
113.  157 sporteisvogel
114.  156 Skewb_Cube
115.  154 2018AMSB02
116.  153 xyzzy
117.  150 White KB
118.  148 qaz
119.  147 BraydenAdamsSolves
120.  140 mrsniffles01
121.  135 ArontheCuber
122.  131 oliverpallo
123.  129 Sellerie11
124.  128 pizzacrust
125.  125 TheEpicCuber
126.  121 Caleb Rogers
127.  120 Boris McCoy
128.  119 ican97
129.  117 thomas.sch
130.  116 Rubika-37-021204
131.  113 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
132.  112 Keroma12
133.  110 lumes2121
134.  109 riovqn
135.  107 HippieCuber
136.  104 Thecubingcuber347
137.  103 John Benwell
137.  103 20luky3
139.  100 freshcuber.de
140.  99 cubingmom2
141.  98 RyanSoh
142.  97 fun at the joy
143.  94 Isaiah Scott
144.  93 KellanB
145.  85 GooseCuber
146.  84 RaFperm
147.  83 Mike Hughey
148.  80 Cozy
148.  80 pb_cuber
150.  73 Aerocuber
151.  72 padddi
151.  72 Petri Krzywacki
153.  71 EdenHazard16
154.  67 MrLunarWolf
155.  66 Gam3sy Guy
156.  64 Lvl9001Wizard
157.  63 linus.sch
158.  61 Dylan Swarts
159.  57 Lewis
160.  54 Josh_
161.  53 MartinN13
162.  52 Sitina
162.  52 filmip
164.  51 Θperm
165.  48 Mattia Pasquini
165.  48 Jack_O
167.  45 memo_cubed
167.  45 finri
169.  44 Simon31415
169.  44 krish_p
171.  42 SpeedCuberSUB30
172.  39 LittleLumos
172.  39 MuaazCubes
174.  35 Rusty05
175.  34 zakikaz
176.  30 bulkocuber
177.  27 aamiel
177.  27 abramar
179.  25 alexstore06
180.  22 feli.cubes
181.  21 NiceCuber
181.  21 grumble367
183.  19 isisk
184.  18 Taleag
185.  16 Nash171
186.  14 WD-420
187.  13 Mrhashtagpickle
188.  8 Kit Clement
189.  6 JailtonMendes
190.  3 SimRos


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2021)

190 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 180!

That means our winner this week is *feli.cubes!* Congratulations!!


----------

